# Old Craftsman drill sharpener, Anyone have experience with one?



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay, so I've got this ton of dull drill bits. It's getting to the point where I'm now picking them over looking for the least dull one. Sharpening them free hand has had limited results. I've contemplated a drill doctor and other devices and even tried some homemade wood jigs. Still with mixed results.

I came across internet information that the old Sears Craftsman drill sharpening jig was used and loved by craftsmen. Not available today but General tools makes one like it. Unfortunately the reviews for the General tools one are not as stellar as it's Craftsman ancestor.

Interestingly there are a bunch of used ones for purchase on ebay (got to have the craftsman metal tag label on it). I just purchased one for $20 and free shipping. I've got a very nice bench grinder that I've had for years that I'm going to weld up a pole stand for this spring. I thought I'd weld on a small shelf on the side of the grinding wheel to permanently mount the sharpener on.

Maybe I can sharpen a set of drill bits correctly. I've got at least ten of each size in various metals. High speed steel, carbon, titanium coated, cobalt, etc.

Does anyone have any experience with this now discontinued old drill sharpener? How has it been for you?

Here's a pict of it from the internet:









And…
here's link of it in use by someone on the internet


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I had one of them and may still have it is some old box. But I thought it did a pretty creditable job.

Make sure that you adjust the slider that hits the cutting edge of the drill bit, so that the bit is positioned properly. If it doesn't just touch the cutting tip then the bit is rotated out of position. If that occurs then the bit will not cut.

Don't take off too much of the drill bit or you will heat it up and loose the temper. Sharpen one side and then rotate the bit to do the other side.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Karson, that's what I wanted to hear. I'm hoping it's a good solution for me.


----------

